# Oops



## coiler8 (Aug 25, 2006)

oops


----------



## Surestick Malone (Jan 24, 2004)

Darn-it!


----------



## lilOlme (Apr 1, 2009)

:ciappa:


----------



## Spank USA (Oct 2, 2008)

Best thread ever!


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Spank USA said:


> Best thread ever!


+1:thumbsup:

Hey lets see how long we can keep this one going......


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

*!!!!!*

:thumbsup:

Did you bring the buttfor?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

uhh what's a buttfor?


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

For pooping silly!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la - bee- bo bee bo-la


----------



## Sparky351 (Aug 24, 2003)

oops. i opened the wrong thread. ut:


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Sparky351 said:


> oops. i opened the wrong thread. ut:


No, no...you're in the right place.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

upawallawonka!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

If you are here, then why are you looking at yourself



...OOMPA


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

I believe that Pringle's original intention was to make tennis balls...


----------



## Foreveralout (Jun 20, 2008)

so a preist and a rabbi walk in a bar....


----------



## haymaker326 (Jul 28, 2008)

I Like Pie


----------



## East Bay Rich (Jan 24, 2004)

double oops


----------



## The Agency (Jun 28, 2005)

Triple Oops?


----------



## bonzi13 (Feb 26, 2008)

Candy Barrrsss!!!!


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

JGill said:


> I believe that Pringle's original intention was to make tennis balls.


In the 80's they made the cans just wide enough so that you could just barely fit a tennis ball in them.....My father decided he need to make a tennis mortar and put lighter fluid under the ball down in the tube.....He lit the fluid and the ball flew about 50 fit....Or so he says.

This thread should never die!

:thumbsup:


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

My Co-workers are talking about eating SPAM......


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Seven


----------



## callmetheNewGuy (May 19, 2008)

JGill said:


> I believe that Pringle's original intention was to make tennis balls...


...but the day the rubber was supposed to come in, they got potatoes instead, and they said "F*** it! Cut'em up!"


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

callmetheNewGuy said:


> ...but the day the rubber was supposed to come in, they got potatoes instead, and they said "F*** it! Cut'em up!"


:thumbsup:
R.I.P.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

it's Raining!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Frick! IM tired of rain!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilOlme (Apr 1, 2009)

Shiz-nitty....Bamm-bitty


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

lilOlme said:


> Shiz-nitty....Bamm-bitty


Aww C'mon...
That's Bull-Puckey and YOU KNOW IT!!!!


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Off to kona!


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

If there was a problem you I'll solve it. Check out the hook while my dj revolves it.....


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)




----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Ice ice baby sum diddy bum bum!


----------



## RedRider93 (Sep 28, 2007)

> Ice ice baby sum diddy bum bum!


under pressure


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

two dudes! dressed as nunns..........


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

"What makes you so great.......Dane??"


----------



## CaliforniaNicco (Oct 13, 2008)

holy randomness, batman!!!


----------



## A Grove (Nov 12, 2006)

We should turn this into a sweet on-going story thread. cuz they're just so cool ya know.


"so this one time I was riding to the local dj's........"


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

A Grove said:


> "so this one time I was riding to the local dj's........"


 "I gave them my favorite records, and they dropped the needle..."


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

highdelll your a goof!



highdelll said:


> "I gave them my favorite records, and they dropped the
> needle..."


My friend turned to me and said "What?" and I said" the Dj's, the Dj's........"


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

come.............on............Eilleen...........dont......let .....the......thread......die...................


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

Item 9 is the bees knees!


----------



## queevil (Feb 17, 2009)

Otis Spunkmeyer.....now that's a funny name for a muffin!:lol:


----------



## spicoli-ss (Jun 6, 2005)

.....


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

So I says to the doc, "it hurts when I do this".
He says, "well, don't do that!"


----------



## spicoli-ss (Jun 6, 2005)

please mommy, can i slide out of the elephants (insert word here)...


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

where did you get my baby picture from.....???


----------



## spicoli-ss (Jun 6, 2005)

I found that pic somewhere. Of course I was looking for something else. It is so hilarious.


----------



## callmetheNewGuy (May 19, 2008)

What do you call a fish with an eye?


----------



## lilOlme (Apr 1, 2009)

This thread is still alive? My gosh... we've created a monster.:yikes:


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

callmetheNewGuy said:


> What do you call a fish with an eye?


What???


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

How come the OP never responds to our responses to his inquiry? I demand satisfaction!


----------



## callmetheNewGuy (May 19, 2008)

JGill said:


> What???


A FSH!


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

callmetheNewGuy said:


> A FSH!


Ha, that's very good


----------



## GorillaTactics (Nov 12, 2006)

They say the recipe for Sprite is lemon and lime...but I tried to make it at home - there's more to it than that.

"Want some more homemade Sprite?"

"Not until you figure out what the f*ck else is in it!"


----------



## spicoli-ss (Jun 6, 2005)

When life gives you lemons...make Sprite.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

you need a butt load of HFCS and carbonated water...............thats what your missing


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

I want to be a racecar.....passenger!


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

testicles


----------



## lilOlme (Apr 1, 2009)

Three guys walk into a bar. The fourth one ducks.


----------



## spicoli-ss (Jun 6, 2005)

did somebody say duck?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Why is it today?


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

I had a chicken on my truck this morning !


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

you got cock blocked


----------



## GorillaTactics (Nov 12, 2006)

JGill said:


> I want to be a racecar.....passenger!


you know, just the guy that bugs the driver.

"Say man, you mind if I turn on the radio? Why we gotta keep going in circles? Can I put my feet out the window? Man, you really like Tide."

I had big plans for riding this weekend, but, alas...

http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=mtx&product=N0R&overlay=11101111&loop=no


----------



## spicoli-ss (Jun 6, 2005)

or did you choke the chicken?


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

No I threw a Shoe at it......................I think it wanted to lay an egg......... O oh! I get it doh!!!! Choke the .............friggin amatures! LOL good one!


----------



## TortugaTonta (Jun 14, 2004)

Can't find my freakin shoe, maybe you can help me find it.....


----------



## Foreveralout (Jun 20, 2008)

this has gotten out of hand


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Can I have your attention?

I AM POST SIXTY-NINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dude...


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Fat Kids falling.............






ok I see where this is going I'm throwin in my hat........


----------



## spicoli-ss (Jun 6, 2005)

...............


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

This is going to last weeks huh? See you all on monday...............


----------



## revrnd (Aug 13, 2004)

1st post for Tuesday.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Knock-Knock...


----------



## spicoli-ss (Jun 6, 2005)

Who's there?


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Bananna...


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

Orange.


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Orange who?...

what word rhymes w/ Orange? ...


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

Orange you glad I didn't say.....oh F*** it.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## TortugaTonta (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

Hellcat or Fat Wreck Chords....?


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

lololololoolololololololololololol ROTFLMAO!!!!


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Hello All!!! POST SOMTHING FUNNY DAMMIT!!!


----------



## TortugaTonta (Jun 14, 2004)




----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## spicoli-ss (Jun 6, 2005)

OK, I've been gone all week riding in the swiss alps, so let me catch up...


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

that's cute


----------



## GorillaTactics (Nov 12, 2006)




----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh hey!!
you wont believe what happened!!!


----------



## spicoli-ss (Jun 6, 2005)

What happened?


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

GorillaTactics said:


>


Now that was cool..........


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)




----------



## lilOlme (Apr 1, 2009)

Bip-Bop-Bam-A-la-Ca-Zam. I'm the double Dutch Man.


----------



## EndersShadow (Jun 27, 2008)

!!!


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

this does prove how interesting this forum is at the moment
97 posts on nothing
















but what the heck
keep it going


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

highdelll said:


> Orange who?...
> 
> what word rhymes w/ Orange? ...


DOORHINGE!

My bad... that was my idiot friend Mark who somehow got ahold of my password. dammit...


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)




----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

SamL3227 said:


>


Eh...


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Warning Not Family Friendly!!!!!!!!!!!! But Funny!!

YAY! 100th post for a thread that was never meant to be!!


----------



## lilOlme (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow I almost forgot about this thread... I can't believe it's still going.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

lilOlme said:


> Wow I almost forgot about this thread... I can't believe it's still going.


Let's keep it alive, then.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

*cpr....*



mountain_bomber156 said:


> Let's keep it alive, then.


heres some CPR............


----------



## motoxkfx123 (Apr 28, 2009)

Omg It Spins !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

Sh1t, that messed up. Link:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

y'all get outta here!!








.I farted


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

*Head For The Hills!!*



highdelll said:


> y'all get outta here!!
> 
> .I farted


.highdell Farted!!:thumbsup:   :eekster:


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

:squeeek - braaaap:











...Oops I did it again - mmmm - carne asada burritos and beer - can ya smell it?


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

yah got some on me...........


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

I think something gets lost in the _anal_og to digital conversion tho...

damn interwebs!!


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

highdelll said:


> I think something gets lost in the _anal_og to digital conversion tho...
> 
> damn interwebs!!


----------



## Subydrift (Aug 8, 2007)

This thread is Epic!!!!

I actually read the whole thing!  












"Fffffff. Sh*t! I wish I wouldn't have seen Ricky on the sidewalk!" MH.


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

Subydrift said:


> This thread is Epic!!!!
> 
> I actually read the whole thing!
> 
> "Fffffff. Sh*t! I wish I wouldn't have seen Ricky on the sidewalk!" MH.


:rockon:


----------



## MikeWalker777 (Mar 18, 2009)

There are plenty of tards out there living really kick-ass lives.
My ex-wife is a tard, shes a pilot now.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

Tard=Stupid?


IDK.........those 1986 glasses on your avitar makes you look a little "Tarded" LOL 

no really what's up with your class of 85 college pic?


----------



## mountain_bomber156 (Feb 17, 2009)

ae111black said:


> Tard=Stupid?
> 
> *IDK.........those 1986 glasses on your avitar makes you look a little "Tarded" LOL*
> 
> no really what's up with your class of 85 college pic?


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

ae111black said:


> Tard=Stupid?
> 
> IDK.........those 1986 glasses on your avitar makes you look a little "Tarded" LOL
> 
> no really what's up with your class of 85 college pic?


Sorry for the Personal attack but I couldnt find anything else funny last night.......:nono:


----------



## MikeWalker777 (Mar 18, 2009)

ae111black said:


> Sorry for the Personal attack but I couldnt find anything else funny last night.......:nono:


And he was like.....and then I was like......and he was all.....and then I was all.....like you know what I mean.


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

MikeWalker777 said:


> And he was like.....and then I was like......and he was all.....and then I was all.....like you know what I mean.


In Hawaii we would sum it up with DaKine


----------



## MikeWalker777 (Mar 18, 2009)

ae111black said:


> Tard=Stupid?
> 
> IDK.........those 1986 glasses on your avitar makes you look a little "Tarded" LOL
> 
> no really what's up with your class of 85 college pic?


Dont hate me because im beautiful


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

I think more than half your posts came from this single thread!


----------



## MikeWalker777 (Mar 18, 2009)

xDetroitMetalx said:


> I think more than half your posts came from this single thread!


Life of a repoman is always intense!


----------



## TimDunlap (Aug 13, 2009)

Old timers on MTN bikes racing them like BMX....


----------



## MikeWalker777 (Mar 18, 2009)

TimDunlap said:


> Old timers on MTN bikes racing them like BMX....


 so you an old dude?


----------



## JGill (May 2, 2008)

^ Ha, what the fack????


----------



## MikeWalker777 (Mar 18, 2009)

JGill said:


> ^ Ha, what the fack????


Badass


----------



## ae111black (Dec 27, 2008)

*Looks like He Pi$$ed him self...*



MikeWalker777 said:


> so you an old dude?


Look at the wet spot....


----------



## MikeWalker777 (Mar 18, 2009)

ae111black said:


> Look at the wet spot....


Is that a 2 Live Crew song?


----------

